
The rise and fall (OK – mostly fall) of Yahoo - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/the-rise-and-fall-mostly-fall-of-yahoo-ddbceb44670c
======
quincyla
My main takeaway from Yahoo's decline is that you should promote leadership
from within. Hiring CEOs from the professional CEO circuit probably killed
Yahoo.

------
George123
yep, yesterday I also find great article via newstab.com this was the source
link: [http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/25/technology/yahoo-verizon-
dea...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/25/technology/yahoo-verizon-deal-
sale/index.html)

